# 1963 Schwinn American Deluxe



## Bradley Stenstrom (Nov 2, 2016)

picked up this frame off EBay about two years ago and put it straight into the attic (other projects to do first) I descided recently to take it down and "attempt" to put it together. When I bought it, it came with the frame, fork and chain guard, nothing else. I've been assembling a stock of parts like wheels, tires, gooseneck, handlebars, grips, fenders, seatpost, saddle and all the little parts (that's where all the money goes)
I'm not looking to build a showpiece, did that on a 1969 Schwinn Stingray about five years ago and spent way to much on that $$$$$, it did come out nice though.
I'm just going to ride around on this one and enjoy it, besides it's as old as I am "53", so we can both show our age.
I'm adding this to my small collection of bikes: 
1950 JC Higgins 26" Men's bicycle (restored last summer)
1963 Raleigh Colt 26" Mens/Boys bicycle (restored 2010)
1972 AMF Hercules 26" Mens bicycle (awaiting restoration)
2005 Giant Rainier 26" MTB (my daily rider)
2015 Public D8i 700c Mens bicycle "All Chrome" (my special bike)


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 2, 2016)

Bradley Stenstrom said:


> View attachment 378281 View attachment 378280 View attachment 378279 picked up this frame off EBay about two years ago and put it straight into the attic (other projects to do first) I descided recently to take it down and "attempt" to put it together. When I bought it, it came with the frame, fork and chain guard, nothing else. I've been assembling a stock of parts like wheels, tires, gooseneck, handlebars, grips, fenders, seatpost, saddle and all the little parts (that's where all the money goes)
> I'm not looking to build a showpiece, did that on a 1969 Schwinn Stingray about five years ago and spent way to much on that $$$$$, it did come out nice though.
> I'm just going to ride around on this one and enjoy it, besides it's as old as I am "53", so we can both show our age.
> I'm adding this to my small collection of bikes:
> ...




Nice bike !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi,  Nice bike.  I'm searching for a 1963 Schwinn made on my birthdate. Any chance yours has a serial # between F351085 and F354640? 
If so, would you part with it?
Thanks in advance! 
Cheers, Jamie.


----------



## cyberpaull (Nov 11, 2016)

This is my 62'


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 12, 2016)

cyberpaull said:


> This is my 62'View attachment 382286




 Very nice 62 ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

